# what is the year of this raleigh grand prix?



## adscft (Jan 9, 2010)

the owner claim this is 2008 raleigh grand prix. but i checked raleigh usa web, 

http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/road/2008-road/grand-prix-2008/

it seems only green/black color available. i got confused. so if you know the year of this bike, please let me know. thanks
View attachment 213413


----------

